
The Dark Mode craze may do more harm than good – this is why - pwg
https://www.techradar.com/news/the-dark-mode-craze-may-do-more-harm-than-good-this-is-why
======
Andrew_nenakhov
There are so many wrong things with this, that I don't even know where to
begin. I think the article can be boiled down to this: "I don't like how dark
mode looks".

On the contrary, I do like darkmode. Sometimes. When it is done well. For me,
reading white on black is easier than black on some bright texture.

